# Christmas trees and puppies



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My daughter is very upset as i told her i didnt think we could have a christmas tree this year as Buddy will pull it down etc and probably eat all the presents underneath.

What is everyone else doing or what did you do when your dog was a puppy?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My daughter is very upset as i told her i didnt think we could have a christmas tree this year as Buddy will pull it down etc and probably eat all the presents underneath.
> 
> What is everyone else doing or what did you do when your dog was a puppy?


Donna
What are you doing to your kids You'll be telling them that Santa wont be visiting this year because Buddy might bite him


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have always had a tree up, but then our girls were all pupies at christmas as we got them arouns september november etc you can teache them to be ok around the tree. you can not have a tree because we need to get cockapoo christmas tree photos like we do every year, well i forgot last year but i will do it this year lol


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Donna

Will look forward to the replies as this is something that we've been wondering about too. Just can't see how Biscuit is going to leave the tree and all those tempting dangly decorations alone 

Have only just begun to win our battle about her not attempting to jump on the sofa every time we sit down - even tenacious Biscuit is giving up now! Just want to relax in the sitting room with a gorgeous tree, not spend the whole of December shouting "Leave It"  Best wishes, Karen xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,
We got Pepper on the 31st Oct last year and i thought we wouldnt be able to have a tree as she was being such a little monster but hubby was adamant that there was no way we were doing without so he bought a strip of wooden trellis from somewhere like b&q and stretched it out andbbent it around the bottom of the tree. There was room for presents under tree and puppy couldn't get to them.
I thought she would chew the wood or be jumping up high for the baubles but she was really good and never bothered with it at all


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've been wondering about the christmas tree too. Especially when Lolly is left alone at home with it. I think I'll make sure I put it up when I have a couple of days after to be nearby and do some serious training with her. She's pretty good with 'Leave' so fingers crossed she'll be good.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, I was wondering what to do about all the presents being out that Santa had left and how we we would stop her from chewing everything up but even that was ok. We had the presents set one pile on one side of fireplace and one pile on the other and put the ones that we had for pepper in the middle wrapped in tissue paper and she was a little star  she just had a little wander round sniffing them all and then sniffed out the ones that were hers and took them into a corner and ripped off the tissue and played with them. . . So cute... :hug:so glad I had it all on video as it was such a lovely relaxed morning and she was so funny.
So don't panic and worry like I did, we really have happy memories of puppys 1st Christmas :love-eyes:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

If no tree where can I put Vincents presents 

As Vincent was a birthday present AND christmas present for my boyfriend then I should put him under the tree


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

We used the metal sections of the pen folded around the tree for Henry, and didn't decorate the bottom after he got a couple of ornaments. Once we put out the gifts, I was able to block off the room the tree was in with a gate.

But the pen worked really well for my first dog and I'm sure Chip will be fine too! I love the idea of the pics with our cockapoos and trees!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My daughter is very upset as i told her i didnt think we could have a christmas tree this year as Buddy will pull it down etc and probably eat all the presents underneath.
> 
> What is everyone else doing or what did you do when your dog was a puppy?


Hi Donna
We will put our tree up earlier than usual this year. It will go up on its own, nothing on it at all just the tree and allow Milo & Alfie to become familiar with it Then a gradual build up of trimmings, lights etc as well as the odd empty box underneath, then if they get at them we can correct and nothing really gets damaged Familiarity breeds contempt  and hopefully by the 24 Dec, Santa will have a dog free zone to leave all my presents


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you leave your puppy unattended in the room where the tree will be? If not it won't be a problem, if you are there you can use the leave it command and treat. They soon get it. Of course if you leave the puppy with the tree without you there it could be too much temptation as they do not have much self discipline at that age. I put my tree in the dining room last year so that I could monitor Izzy all the time. We put the presents out in the lounge after we put Izzy to bed on Christmas Eve, and stayed with her until they were all unwrapped. We let her have some of the wrapping rip up, that kept her quiet! Don't worry, it will all work out; maybe no glass ornaments at the bottom of the tree.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We have always had a tree and dogs with no real problem. I do mostly have unbrakeable decorations though and don't put any edible decorations on the tree or edible presents low where dogs can reach. Don't forget chocolate is toxic to dogs so make sure that is out of reach if you have any and everything should be fine.

My friend got a cat and kitten just before christmas last year - now that was entertaining ....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Christmas  that's in December .....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well so far Buddys chewed all four corners of my rug he's eaten my candals ,the romote control and he's always grabbing any magazine or paper and shredding it to bits,and he is never left alone! he's really sneaky !
Hence the reson why im worried
We normally get a real tree but thats a big no no ,i like the idea of putting a fake tree up early so they can get used to it.

My friend had a weird thing happen last year ,on her tree high up she put candy sticks anyway everyday more and more kept disappearing ?? but what was even stranger the string was intact and no damage etc to the tree so she thought it couldnt be the dog?

That is until she saw him stand on two legs and gently as you like slide the candy off the string while he thought no one was watching !!! 

I dont think any presents will go under the tree till xmas eve


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I hadn't even thought of this!  Daisy is such a chewer at the moment, I really hope she grows out of it by Christmas!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Will Santa even visit if you don't have a Christmas Tree?? 

I'll never forget spending an afternoon decorating a friends Christmas Tree, sitting down shattered at the end of the afternoon, and watching in horror as her dog cocked his leg and had a pee up the perfectly decorated tree!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We don't have a place for a christmas tree inside, aaaaaaaah, but with no kids at home its not a problem, however we do have one growing near our front door which I decorate with lights and balls.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Crikey we are so lucky. We bought some anti chew spray and not used it once. All our towels are left out, even in the room we leave her in when out, and she doesn't touch them. Right now she's lying under our yukka tree which has stones in the pot, all intact. So our Xmas tree will definitely be going up!! Of course now I've said that she's likely to be the first to pull the Xmas tree down


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Crikey we are so lucky. We bought some anti chew spray and not used it once. All our towels are left out, even in the room we leave her in when out, and she doesn't touch them. Right now she's lying under our yukka tree which has stones in the pot, all intact. So our Xmas tree will definitely be going up!! Of course now I've said that she's likely to be the first to pull the Xmas tree down


Yes we are lucky too that Lolly hasn't been a destructive chewer. I'm more worried that Lolly will be scared to death of the tree  I bought my son 2 foil helium balloons for his birthday and she went mad. Barking at them constantly. We had to remove them in the end and hide them in the spare room. Hubbie forgot they were there and went in letting Lolly follow and again she went crazy at them! She's so suspicious of anything new and odd. My ironing board is ok when it's up but when I fold it up and walk it to or from the cupboard Lolly isn't a happy poo!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Donna that's cruel, your poor son! Why not put a smaller artificial tree on your window sill
you can get such lovely ones with a variety of coloured lights and music or even put a tree in your son's bedroom and keep the door shut. Presents in my house definitely wont be going round the tree until Christmas Day- Dexter would open all of them!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep im going down the fake route this year have seen some contempory ones in Marks and spencers that have lights pre done and you dont need baubles .

Dont worry guys im not like scrouge at christmas theres lots of other decorations i'll put up mind you im thinking this year an apple and an orange in a stocking might be funny just to see their faces!!! And i might spend all the rest of the money on Buddy ,do you think they'll mind?? lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Crikey we are so lucky. We bought some anti chew spray and not used it once. All our towels are left out, even in the room we leave her in when out, and she doesn't touch them. Right now she's lying under our yukka tree which has stones in the pot, all intact. So our Xmas tree will definitely be going up!! Of course now I've said that she's likely to be the first to pull the Xmas tree down


Ok its offical you have the perfect puppy!!!!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

When our children were very small, we got a small tree and put it on a table where they couldn't reach it. You could even put a gate around the table (like an X-Pen) to keep the puppy away from it. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Well so far Buddys chewed all four corners of my rug he's eaten my candals ,the romote control and he's always grabbing any magazine or paper and shredding it to bits,and he is never left alone! he's really sneaky !
> Hence the reson why im worried
> We normally get a real tree but thats a big no no ,i like the idea of putting a fake tree up early so they can get used to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Apparently this stage only last for a couple of years


Sorry Mick, but I have to disagree - my Cocker Spaniel is 11..... :laugh:
Izzy jumps on the table (Izzy jumps on everything!) but she isn't destructive - just very greedy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea Buddy can stand on two legs and reach whatevers on the table now also ,he cant quite reach the worktop yet thank god!

Were shareing a cottage in Norfolk with friends soon and their dog is so well behaved! ive warned them to take old clothes im sure its gonna be all fun and games!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

1- I love the pic of Kendals girls with all the stuff wrapped around them!!! hahah that is great
2- we got Lady last year at the end of November....Christmas is my favorite time of year....and WE TOTALLY had a tree...actually I put up two christmas trees!!! lol yes I am nuts....the only thing Lady did which was naughty was......she peed under the tree once!!! on my nice tree skirt.  but she was my christmas present so I had to forgive her


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yea Buddy can stand on two legs and reach whatevers on the table now also ,he cant quite reach the worktop yet thank god!


Izzy literally jumps on the table!


----------

